# Ecofina



## blindhog (Oct 23, 2011)

Limited on Red and trout.  Caught many many.  Saw a thousand reds, witnessed an amazing feeding frenzy.  Wore my arms out.  They are on fire.


----------



## highway (Oct 23, 2011)

Glad you had a good day.  I didn't go this weekend but plan to be there next weekend.  How deep were the trout and what were they biting best?????


----------



## blindhog (Oct 24, 2011)

I got into the trout out about 3/4 mile, find the murky water.  Glow was what I caught everything on.  Some on a cork, some straight jig.

Fnishing up the last cup of Joe and heading back this morning.


----------



## grim (Oct 24, 2011)

blindhog said:


> Fnishing up the last cup of Joe and heading back this morning.



Tight lines....


----------



## blindhog (Oct 24, 2011)

Got there and the wind and rushing in going tide made it almost impossible to fish.  I sat there and had a PBJ, at the mouth of a creek I have fished before.
when the tide turned and the wind died, it was ON! 

I literally caught fish for 2 1/2 hrs.  My shoulders actually ached from pulling in big reds.  Big trout too.  I came home with another full box of red and trout.
I left them biting today! 

Lots of fun.

We had fresh fries trout for dinner tonight, after the backened fish from the other trip.

Go if you can!!!!


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Oct 26, 2011)

Good deal........where some pics for us.


----------



## Fishindan (Oct 27, 2011)

BlindHog, sounds like a great trip. Where do you launch to fish that area. I havent put in west of Keaton so far.
Making a trip this weekend to Steinhatchee with the family.
Sure hoping the winds dont completely spoil it.


----------



## grim (Oct 28, 2011)

I love fishing this time of year.  Sounds like you have a great trip.  Supposed to be blowing hard this weekend.  I may have to use a sick day next week.


----------



## highway (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I will pass on trying to make it this weekend.   Looks like horrible fishing weather.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2011)

Ahhh, the Ecofina and the Aucilla Rivers ... two rock-piles through which rivers flow.


----------



## blindhog (Oct 29, 2011)

Yep.  I got reminded about that rock in the middle of the Ecofina last satdy.  Lucky I was just putting along, being low tide and all that!


----------



## twtabb (Oct 29, 2011)

Going in the morning to give it a try. Hope it's not to bad.
Got a negative tide around 11:00 am so the water should be moving good. Hope the wind gives us a break.


----------



## blindhog (Oct 29, 2011)

Good luck!  And watch out for that unmarked rock!


----------



## twtabb (Oct 29, 2011)

I gave up marking them along time ago. They just move on you.


----------



## twtabb (Oct 31, 2011)

Ckecked the weather around 5:30 Sunday morning, went back to bed. Wind seemed to blow harder on Sunday than Sat. 

Guess will give another try this coming weekend.
Anyone else make it out there this weekend?


----------



## blindhog (Oct 31, 2011)

That was best, tides were bad too, no water.


----------



## grim (Nov 1, 2011)

twtabb said:


> I gave up marking them along time ago. They just move on you.



LOL, Aint that the truth!

Dont ya just hate running the same line for years only to see a rock right in the middle of the path on a low tide?


----------



## twtabb (Nov 1, 2011)

I would like to be down there on some of these super low tides and see what is down there and where they are this week.

My Dad, who has fished down there for 50 years says it would scare you to see the big rocks out on the flats.

I wonder if someone were to go out there and mark the rocks on a real low tide if  the markers would stay there for very long.


----------



## rocket (Nov 2, 2011)

twtabb said:


> I would like to be down there on some of these super low tides and see what is down there and where they are this week.
> 
> My Dad, who has fished down there for 50 years says it would scare you to see the big rocks out on the flats.
> 
> I wonder if someone were to go out there and mark the rocks on a real low tide if  the markers would stay there for very long.



It will scare you...looks like what you would think the landscape on the moon would look like.
Markers would not stay, and there are WAY too many to try and mark.


----------



## twtabb (Nov 2, 2011)

Going this weekend. Hope we have some good luck. 
Taking my dad and one of his old fishing buddies. Guess it's my time to net and take the fish off the hook. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## twtabb (Nov 8, 2011)

The trout are on fire at the econfina. We caught a 3 man limit Sunday and Monday. We also caught a hundred shorts. No big trout they were from 15-17 with one a little over 18. 

They wind blew but as long as the fish were bitting we didn't seem to care.  My dad and his buddy had a good time. I fished in the middle of the boat and was the net man and tended to the cooler. Heard some good stories and several jokes. We had lots of laughs and a few cold beers.


----------



## blindhog (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds Righteous!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 28, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> Ahhh, the Ecofina and the Aucilla Rivers ... two rock-piles through which rivers flow.



Yep!!!


----------



## twtabb (Nov 29, 2011)

I bet some new rocks were showing with these low tides we have been having. anyone been fishing down there is the last week?


----------



## blindhog (Nov 30, 2011)

I went the saturday before thanksgiving and had to drag my boat through the mud to get out of a ceek.  The strong east wind, weak incoming tide, and negative low conspired against me!

Got 4 nice trout though......


----------

